# '59 Bianchi de Luxe



## marius.suiram (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi guys,
What do you think about this Bianchi?
3 speed, Sturmey-Archer, marked 59.
Internal routed rear brake cable.
Thanks


----------



## juvela (Jun 22, 2018)

-----

bar and brake levers not original.

original bar would have been either all rounder or condorino pattern, made by Ambrosio.

stem Ambrosio clamp style (no expander).

pedals are likely Way-Assauto.

mudguards have been removed.

chainguard may be by Mazzuchelli.

forget now if chainset on these Way-Assauto or Magistroni.  there may be markings on bottom bracket cups or spindle.  would expect unmarked cups.  fixed will be of the three-dog pattern.  centre section of bottom bracket spindle may exhibit a marking.

front hub likely unmarked.  almost impossible to know if produced by Agrati or by Fratelli Brivio.

brake calipers were usually Universal Mignon, although sometimes Super Rapid are seen.

wheel rims were normally Maccari serrated.

usually think of these as the Sport model.

-----


----------



## marius.suiram (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks.
The asking price is 75$. Maybe I will go and check it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 23, 2018)

marius.suiram said:


> Thanks.
> The asking price is 75$. Maybe I will go and check it.





juvela said:


> -----
> 
> bar and brake levers not original.
> 
> ...



Roger, show the forest
(did you see where I called you out to help date Italian JP Penney bike?)

it's a beautiful condorino (city bike) that somebody swapped for drop bars.
It's worth well more than the asking price with the original bars and especially fenders.
You can find a modern version of the correct bar, though certainly not as cool as the original missing bar.

actually, for the US market, looks like this was sold with touring type bar
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/two-1950s-bianchi-3-speeds.118641/

when you pick it up, make sure you ask if he has the original handlebars and fenders stashed somewhere 
(may use condition for bargaining chip to bring his price down, but if he has them, you want them and will beat his asking price)



 



Ciao


----------



## juvela (Jun 23, 2018)

-----

did me small bit on the Penney's.

-----


----------



## usarnie1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Look up *Kenny Middendorf post here on the Cabe.  He has a 1958 Bianchi Sports 3 speed girls bike that he would like to part out.  It has the original chrome fenders, stem, handle bars, hand brake controls and aprila headlight & generator, that you would need if you purchase the Bianchi bike that you mentioned that is available for $75.  Kenny's parts need a lot of elbow **grease to remove all the rust.  However, these mid 50's Bianchi 3 speeds are as rare as hens teeth here in the USA!  If I were you I would purchase both the bike and Kenny's parts, as a complete mid 50's Bianchi 3 speed men's bike, all cleaned up, would surely be a keeper for you, as mine are for me! And I have 2 of them!*


----------



## Aceves (Jun 27, 2018)

usarnie1 said:


> Look up *Kenny Middendorf post here on the Cabe.  He has a 1958 Bianchi Sports 3 speed girls bike that he would like to part out.  It has the original chrome fenders, stem, handle bars, hand brake controls and aprila headlight & generator, that you would need if you purchase the Bianchi bike that you mentioned that is available for $75.  Kenny's parts need a lot of elbow **grease to remove all the rust.  However, these mid 50's Bianchi 3 speeds are as rare as hens teeth here in the USA!  If I were you I would purchase both the bike and Kenny's parts, as a complete mid 50's Bianchi 3 speed men's bike, all cleaned up, would surely be a keeper for you, as mine are for me! And I have 2 of them!*




Hi marius, the bike looks good, but it is missing everything that juvela and usarnie1 pointed out.

usarnie1, I sent you a pm.  Take a look.  Thanks.


----------



## marius.suiram (Jun 29, 2018)

It is 50$ now, but no money, yet.
I need to make some cash this weekend.


----------

